# freshports broken



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.freshports.org/
It doesn't show any port


(Updating to postgresql9 ???)


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 22, 2010)

Appears to be operational.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yup, it works again


----------



## dvl@ (Dec 22, 2010)

That was me.  Database upgrade.


----------

